# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath VUE moss et workflow VS2005

## WorkflowMan

Bonjour,
je suis a la recherche de doc ou de tutoriel 
je suis capable de deployer des formalaires Infopath ainsi que les workflows(realise sur VS2005)  associe sur un site moss (feature etc .... )
en fait j'arrive bien a recuperer les valeurs des champs de mon formulaire
mais je voulais savoir si il etait possible de les modifer et si oui Comment??
et surtout ou sont stocke les donnees xml du formulaire associe a mon instance de workflow
 ::oops:: 
bon comme vous le voyez je debute 
Je vous remercie d'avance
Bonne journee

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Vu qu'a voir tu travaille avec 2007 et form services tu dois me dire si tu travaille en VB.Net ou en C#? Et si surtout tu as une station avec le VS 2005 et le toolkit office install?

++

Thierry

----------


## WorkflowMan

Merci de ta reponse ,
alors je travaille en c#
je travaille sur une WM 2003 server avec un MOSS dessus
VS2005 avec framework 3.0 et sdk office install
une autre question:
j arrive a crrer une tache pour l utilisateru connecte ( avec create TASK)
mais coment utilises t on special permission ( pour affecter une tache a un certain utilisateur !!) j ai lu k il fallait creer un hybrid dictionnaire , mais qu 'es que c'est ??? et comment selectionnez les user directement ds VS2005
je n'ai toujours pas trouver pour les vue infopath  ::aie:: 
bonne journee

----------


## virgul

Ok donc tu travaille ton projet Infopath directement dans Visual Studio?

Sinon dis moi et je te dirais comment l'importer.

Pour crer une vue tu vas dans VS ou tu as l'explorateur de solution tu as normalement au dessous des onglets va sur celui "Tache de cration" et la tu devrais avoir un lien vue tu cliques dessus et le tour est jou.  




> une autre question:
> j arrive a crrer une tache pour l utilisateru connecte ( avec create TASK)
> mais coment utilises t on special permission ( pour affecter une tache a un certain utilisateur !!) j ai lu k il fallait creer un hybrid dictionnaire , mais qu 'es que c'est ??? et comment selectionnez les user directement ds VS2005


Je comprends pas du tout de quoi tu parles tu m'explique un peu mieux (le lien ou tu as lu ceci pourrais tre intressant)

Pour par exemple intrrog ta base primaire fais:



```

```

----------


## WorkflowMan

::oops::  oulala dsl je n'avais pas relu mon post!!!  ::oops::  
c'est honteux !!!
Bon je vais mieux m'exprimer
Donc je cree mon formulaire dans infopath ( je cree plusieurs vue ) , ensuite je le publie dans le repertoire de mon projet VS2005  feature file 
ensuite toujours ds infopath je le cree en fichier source j'importe le fichier cs cr dans mon projet visual 2005.
Ensuite je recupere toujours dans infopath son ID ( du type urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:infopath:XXX:-myXSD-2007-XX-04T14-XX-19 ) 
Je retourne dans visual complete le fichier workflow.xml rajoute l id du formulaire
mais mon pb c'est que je n'ai plus qu une vue quand je le deploie !!!!!! :8O: 

pour ma deuxieme question :
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/...9213&SiteID=17
je n'ai rien compris !!!  ::aie:: 
bon le but est lors de la creation d'une tache ds VS2005 (Activite CreateTask) il y a une propriete SpecialPermissions ( le fameux Hybrid dictionnary )
je voudrais pouvoir affecter une tache a un utilisateur precis ou groupe d'utilisateur 
je ne sais pas du tout comment recuperer ces infomations et encor moins les manipuler
Merci bcp
et bonne journee  ::king::

----------


## WorkflowMan

bon j'ai totalement resolu mes problmes  ::yaisse2:: 
pour les vues j'ai poste la solution dans un autre post : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=425633


ensuite pour les taches associes a un groupe : rien de plus simple 
binder ma_tache_propriete.assignedto = "nom_d_un_groupe_sharepoint"

pour les donnees , c'est un petit peu plus complexe et je pense qu il ya plus simple
je recupere dans les proprietes de mon Workflow l url de mon xml 
et la je recupere /change les donnes ( je suis pas content de cette solution .. c'est sale ) 
je pense rediger des astuces pour WF //MOSS//INFOPATH bientot

----------

